# Eeny, Meeny and Jeff - Male rats



## Popcorn Paradise (Sep 29, 2010)

Eeeny, Meeny and Jeff

D.O.B: August 2009 (approx) Eeny and Meeny
D.O.B: August 2008 (approx) Jeff
Sex: Male Rats

Eeny and Meeny with treats!









The 3 boys are now very healthy and ready for their new home.

Eeny, is very confident and has come out of his shell alot in the 5 weeks he has been here. He spends most of his time at the top of his cage watching over the others. He will hapily come out of the cage and explore. He loves his veg treats and will take them from your hand.











Meeny, is the boss of the cage as his name suggests. He is now very tame, but quick. He will take food from your hand, but wont eat it untill you have ran out of food. He hides his treats in a pile at the back of the cage and comes back for more! He is rather cheeky and facinated by faces.











Jeff has grown in confidence and happily explores new things now, he is a little slower than the other two and doesnt really climb the bars as much as them but he will have you going "awwww" all day with the way he snuggles in for a doze at cuddle time or snuggled in the hut in his cage.











Please contact via email to [email protected] or [email protected]
All adoptions are subject to a home check and the agreement of our terms and conditions found here -
http://www.popcornparadiseanimalrescue.co.uk/termsandconditions.html


----------

